# My beehive



## staythecourse (Jun 2, 2008)

Are there any beekeepers on PB.

I would assume someone would have mentioned it by now but I don't know fer sure.

Andrew brought up an ant farm a while back. How's that going for those of you who bought one?

I got a beehive a few weeks ago and have enjoyed watching how they work. I had to re-queen the hive 3 days ago as the first must have died as I introduced her too fast.

Well, today I got stung for the first time. Right behind the ear.  No fun. 

I'm hoping this one is accepted although the bees are acting like it's an enemy from what I've read. They are crowded around the box she is in. They have to eat a candy plug to reach her and should get to her tomorrow. Hope she's accepted by then.


----------



## TimV (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been doing it commerically and as a hobby for over 25 years.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 2, 2008)

TimV said:


> I've been doing it commerically and as a hobby for over 25 years.



That's great Tim. You look right at home. I hear California is a good place for beeks, especially where almonds are grown.

Any opinions on Colony Collapse? Experienced it? Africanization a problem?


----------



## TimV (Jun 2, 2008)

Every January I take the bees up to the Almonds. Don't know what's going on with colony collapse, but I figure it must be a virus or something smaller. I'm doing Raspberries now.


----------

